# mt martha 17/1, 18/1, 19/1



## bitten_off (Nov 29, 2006)

will launch 500ish metres north of balcombe creek in the am. there is a carpark which shouldnt be too crowded early morning is 150m north.
it was quiet this morning, i cant go tomorrow but hopefully things improve...
anyone interested in going with me?
cheers
nick


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Don't read Paul Worstelings report this week.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Donutslayer said:


> Don't read Paul Worstelings report this week.


I did and went out and bought some 8/0 hooks today. :lol: Of course I'm going for the bronze ones rather than the white ones.

Good Luck Nick. I think I'm going to try shark park instead.


----------



## bitten_off (Nov 29, 2006)

come on you wimps!  
that 'estimated 2 metre great white shark' is probably a mako, most people couldn't tell the difference (me included) but makos are regularly seen jumping. the sharks 2m short as well :shock: . it was seen in 20m of water at bradford road, 6ish kays away. what are the chances of seeing it again anyway?
anyway im thinking inshore, flatties pinkies and maybe someone cood teach me how to catch squid with more than the odd fluke 8) 
anyway i went out yesterday morning and fishing was very quiet, got 2 occys a squid and a flathead, i posted a report but the damn comp died in the process and i couldnt be bothered reposting then so ill do a weeklong report on the area in 3-4 days time.
and hoit, good luck with shark park 8) 
there was a story a little while ago about some americans catching threshers off kayaks? anyone interested :shock: 
cheers and tight lines
nick


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I like to carry wire, just in case.
Where is shark park?


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

The end of Bradford road (in about 20m of water) is where a lot of boats congregate. This is a fair way out past the artifical reef marker and would be a decent paddle from Safety Beach. Mt Martha rocks (land based) is usually a good spot for a few squid (tiny this year), and last year I say a guy who had a big (about 3kg) salmon from there.

Safety Beach used to be known as Shark Bay back when there was an abattoir there.

Need roof racks tomorrow or I'm going nowhere on Saturday.


----------

